

Show HN: Wear it Her Way – Clothing recommendations for guys from girls - lanks
http://www.wearitherway.com

======
balazsdavid987
I thought it will be a cool blog with cool clothes chosen by girls...but see
nothing!

I have AdBlock, I suppose the Facebook login is hidden, but where are the
outfits?

~~~
lanks
Thanks for your feedback. We have aggregated all the clothes from multiple
online stores. You sign up and can pick out what you like as a list and then
submit it to the girls for them to review. They will review your choices based
on what you are looking for and your profile which is populated from your
facebook. I wasn't aware that AdBlock hides facebook login. I'll definitely
look in to this.

~~~
balazsdavid987
Oh, so that's completely the opposite of what I've thought. Nice idea, too bad
that I personally hate browsing clothes, would be more keen to choose from
outfits pre-approved by girls my age.

------
drjohnston
Interesting idea. One initial question -- why wouldn't the girls just say yes
to all items to get max commission?

~~~
lanks
The way it works is that you get commission when someone buys an item from a
list you have reviewed. Even if you disliked the item. When lists are
submitted they are shared with a limited number of people so that the
commission isn't split too many ways.

------
passenger
Show HN: Wear it His way - Clothing recommendations for girls from guys.

Sexist?

------
lanks
Hey everyone, any feedback on my site/idea appreciated..

------
tonylemesmer
is the facebook integration strictly necessary? Does it work without?

~~~
lanks
Hi you can now sign up without facebook integration here
[http://www.wearitherway.com/users/sign_up](http://www.wearitherway.com/users/sign_up)

